# Mourinho furioso con Conte al termine di Chelsea-United 4-0. VIDEO.



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Al termine del match di Premier League tra Chelsea e Manchester United, terminato con il punteggio di 4-0 per la squadra di Conte, José Mourinho, furioso probabilmente per un'esultanza eccessiva del collega che incitava più volte il pubblico, gli si è avvicinato a muso duro parlando in italiano. "Puoi fare così sull'1-0, ma non sul 4-0. Per noi è un'umiliazione." 

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Andonio


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Ottobre 2016)

A me è parso che Conte chiedesse al pubblico di applaudire e ringraziare i giocatori in campo per la bella prestazione...non ho visto gesti atti ad umiliare l'avversario...Conte non mi è simpatico ma giurerei sulla sua buona fede


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mourinho che rosica è sempre un bello spettacolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Godo Mofrigno deve FALLIRE ovunque ( come tra L altro sta facendo )


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



In parte ha ragione, ma sta rosicando. 

Ormai non ne azzecca più una.


----------



## Ruud (23 Ottobre 2016)

Diciamo che Mourinho non è proprio uno che può dare lezioni di moralità.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> A me è parso che Conte chiedesse al pubblico di applaudire e ringraziare i giocatori in campo per la bella prestazione...non ho visto gesti atti ad umiliare l'avversario...Conte non mi è simpatico ma giurerei sulla sua buona fede




Anche a me è parso così, più che umiliare voleva solo gasare i tifosi del Chelsea. Non ho visto niente di così clamoroso. 

Mourinho dovrebbe prendersela con sé stesso e con i suoi giocatori a cui manca uno straccio di gioco. Inoltre continuare a riproporre Fellaini è un insulto ed un umiliazione ben più grave della presunta sceneggiata dell'allenatore pugliese.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ha fatto benissimo Conte...poi lui è fatto così, è la sua forza, non ci sta neanche a pensare se faccia bene ad esultare o no, quindi chiedergli di non farlo sarebbe come chiedere a Mourinho stesso di non essere una faccia di melma.
Oltretutto se è un'umiliazione non è di certo un problema del Chelsea, pensasse il portoghese a fare l'allenatore serio piuttosto che il collezionista di figurine.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2016)

*La risposta di Conte : "Io (a differenza sua, ndr) sono stato un giocatore, so quello che vogliono dire certe situazioni. Volevo solo incitare il pubblico per fare la festa ai ragazzi, non di certo irridere qualcuno".*


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2016)

Dovrebbe ringraziare Conte, perché in questo modo ha dato alla partita il massimo che si poteva dare. trovo un'umiliazione per una squadra lo smettere di giocare, il sentirsi superiore. Mourinho vuole solo far parlare di sé, così non si parla della partita...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Fossi in Conte al ritorno gli andrei ad esultare in faccia!!! Ammesso che quel fallito arrogante sia sempre sulla panchina!!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

hahahahah Grande Conte! Mou umiliato non ha prezzo! chi la fa l'aspetti! zero tituli anche quest'anno...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Ottobre 2016)

Da mourinho solo gioie...
Dalla fuga in BMW subito dopo la vittoria della Champion con gli intertristi ad ora...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2016)

Predicano bene e razzolano male entrambi. Non sto dalla parte di nessuno, entrambi hanno dimostrato negli anni di essere personaggi poco sportivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

La dura realtà per Mou è che lui un tempo era l'idolo dei tifosi del Chelsea e adesso ha visto Conte trascinare quello che era il suo pubblico in una partita stravinta dalla sua ex squadra.


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Ottobre 2016)

Che Conte l'abbia fatto per gasare i tifosi o meno, è IRRILEVANTE in quanto non è esclusiva di Mourinho stabilire quanto, come e quando deve esultare un collega! Ma stiamo scherzando?
Ma poi detto da lui... manco fosse uno che in panchina ha l'aplomb di Ancelotti...
Poverino, i continui fallimenti a malgrado le campagne acquisti faraoniche lo stanno veramente facendo uscire di cotenna...


----------



## Gas (24 Ottobre 2016)

Io sta cosa che chi vince non deve esultare per 'rispetto degli avversari' proprio non la capisco. Ipocrisia allo stato puro.


----------

